# White Woman Arrested After Caught Traveling With Black Children In Dog Kennels



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 10, 2018)

Investigators later identified the woman as Leimome Cheeks, 62.

Cheeks was arrested and charged with two counts of Child Endangerment. 

Police say the children were only 7 and 8 years old. The children also told police that it was extremely hot in the back of the truck. The temperature reached 95 degrees in Memphis that day.

Cheeks told police she traveled from Collierville to Whitehaven, then to Downtown throughout the day.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 10, 2018)

She needs to be under the jail. This makes me so mad.


----------



## Keen (Jun 10, 2018)

I got nothing. Can't put my thoughts into words.


----------



## hothair (Jun 10, 2018)

What in the [email protected]@$##×#£*@*


I'm out.


----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 10, 2018)

I can't stand these people.  I look at all of them distrustfully and keep them at several arm's length...::rolling eyes::


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (Jun 10, 2018)

What in the ???

Why did she have those kids? Did she adopt them?

What’s the backstory

Reminds Me of those other lunatic white women who killed their adoptive black children a few months ago


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2018)

You know what....      I'm out.   

I am so choked up with tears over this.   Black children are NOT animals.  They are HUMAN.   The animal is that woman!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 10, 2018)

White people shouldn't be allowed to take care of Black children.


----------



## planters (Jun 10, 2018)

Nvm ...,,,don’t want to get banned


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 10, 2018)

Whenever I post even hinting about slavery making a comeback in the U.S. people look at my posts like  but every month it's more and more stories about white folks keeping black kids and black mentally challenged adults in all kinds of questionable living situations.  You really think the kind of person keeping kids in a dog carrier in a SUV full of seats is above using adopted or trafficked kids for free labor or pimping them?  Ole girl unloaded them kids out of a dog carrier in public at that.   Just because they don't have them out in a field doesn't mean it's not slavery. 

It is not a coincidence that all of these blessings that people keep giving birth to end that up in the system are being snatched up more and more by white folks.   We can say they shouldn't be allowed to take them how many black folks are running forward to take the black needy into their own homes? 

Expect to see a whole lot more of these stories in the age of Trump.


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2018)

Poor babies! The next-door  neighbor's comments are disturbing


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 11, 2018)

Those poor children    That woman needs to be put down.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (Jun 11, 2018)

Laela said:


> Poor babies! The next-door  neighbor's comments are disturbing



Where do you see the next door neighbors comments?


----------



## Rsgal (Jun 11, 2018)

Poor kids. I read somewhere that's their grandmother


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jun 11, 2018)

Did anyone see the DOG in the front seat?

Those poor children.


----------



## soulfusion (Jun 11, 2018)

Rsgal said:


> Poor kids. I read somewhere that's their grandmother


So did I. It doesn't make it okay, but I'm not so sure she's caucasian.


----------



## Starian (Jun 11, 2018)

soulfusion said:


> So did I. It doesn't make it okay, but I'm not so sure she's caucasian.



Yeah, I was thinking she looks 'high yaller' or 'spicy white'. I'm from New Orleans and know a bunch of passing looking people like this woman.


----------



## momi (Jun 11, 2018)

I don't understand.  Is she the caretaker of these children??? There is no way I would have just stood there and watch her unload these children out of a cage and not say anything.  It would have been a citizens arrest or something!

ETA: I see she is their grandmother and I still do not understand.


----------



## nerdography (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm glad she being charged.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 11, 2018)

@Crackers Phinn: I agree, but IMO, slavery never ended, except on paper.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 11, 2018)

Rsgal said:


> Poor kids. I read somewhere that's their grandmother



Welp.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 11, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Whenever I post even hinting about slavery making a comeback in the U.S. people look at my posts like  but every month it's more and more stories about white folks keeping black kids and black mentally challenged adults in all kinds of questionable living situations.  You really think the kind of person keeping kids in a dog carrier in a SUV full of seats is above using adopted or trafficked kids for free labor or pimping them?  Ole girl unloaded them kids out of a dog carrier in public at that.   Just because they don't have them out in a field doesn't mean it's not slavery.
> 
> It is not a coincidence that all of these blessings that people keep giving birth to end that up in the system are being snatched up more and more by white folks.   We can say they shouldn't be allowed to take them how many black folks are running forward to take the black needy into their own homes?
> 
> Expect to see a whole lot more of these stories in the age of Trump.



I've been seeing that come down the pike for awhile. People always want to think they would of been leading revolts as a slave. We can't even get anyone to take out Zimmerman. Psssht. *sucks teeth*


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 11, 2018)

FlowerHair said:


> White people shouldn't be allowed to take care of Black children.


You said it!
I second this....


----------



## jdvzmommy (Jun 11, 2018)

From what I read, she's Hawaiian. The mother of the children was also in the car and she's been defending the grandmother.

She was driving a Ford Explorer. I have a Ford Explorer. I also have dogs and I've had to transport them in my Ford Explorer in dog kennels.  Her excuse is bull. It does not make sense that there was no space for the kids to sit, but plenty of room for multiple dog kennels large enough to fit a small child.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jun 11, 2018)

jdvzmommy said:


> From what I read, she's Hawaiian. The mother of the children was also in the car and she's been defending the grandmother.
> 
> She was driving a Ford Explorer. I have a Ford Explorer. I also have dogs and I've had to transport them in my Ford Explorer in dog kennels.  Her excuse is bull. It does not make sense that there was no space for the kids to sit, but plenty of room for multiple dog kennels large enough to fit a small child.



Dis here is some Flowers in the Attic bull___.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 11, 2018)

jdvzmommy said:


> From what I read, she's Hawaiian. The mother of the children was also in the car and she's been defending the grandmother.
> 
> She was driving a Ford Explorer. I have a Ford Explorer. I also have dogs and I've had to transport them in my Ford Explorer in dog kennels.  Her excuse is bull. It does not make sense that there was no space for the kids to sit, but plenty of room for multiple dog kennels large enough to fit a small child.


this makes no sense...she puts them in big kennels because there's no space??? what?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 11, 2018)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I've been seeing that come down the pike for awhile. People always want to think they would of been leading revolts as a slave. *We can't even get anyone to take out Zimmerman.* Psssht. *sucks teeth*






But sis, they cancelled Kanye and Drake within a month.  It's the same thing.


----------



## jdvzmommy (Jun 11, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> this makes no sense...she puts them in big kennels because there's no space??? what?


Exactly.  But that's what she told police. She also said that she eventually put them in the rear seats.  Why not do that from the beginning?





Leimome Cheeks, 62,was charged Sunday with two counts of child endangerment after a bystander saw her unlatching two grandchildren from pet kennels. Video courtesy of Eric Dupree

TWEETLINKEDIN 3COMMENTEMAILMORE
MEMPHIS  — A Tennessee woman captured on video helping a young girl exit the back of an SUV from a small pet kennel was charged with child endangerment Sunday.

Leimome Cheeks, 62, was charged with two counts of child endangerment after a bystander recorded her unlatching two grandchildren from pet kennels.


According to police reports, Cheeks drove the kennel-bound kids for miles around Memphis on Saturday.

*"Leimome Cheeks was interviewed and admitted to riding from Whitehaven (a Memphis neighborhood) to Collierville with the children in the kennel,'' a police affidavit says. "Cheeks further advised they also drove downtown, however she checked on the children periodically and later removed them from the kennel and put them in the rear seats of her vehicle.''*

April 21: Mom who went to Germany and left 4 kids home alone with gun avoids prison

April 18: Toddler shoots pregnant mom while playing with father's loaded gun

*According to the affidavit, Cheeks said "there was no room inside the Ford Explorer earlier in the day,'' so she "told them to get inside the kennel.''*

STORY FROM CITI


The report notes the temperature "reached 95 degrees and there were no vents in the rear of the Ford Explorer.''

Cheeks was being held Sunday afternoon in the Shelby County (Tenn.) Jail.

The video, obtained by The (Memphis) Commercial Appeal, shows a girl climbing out of a kennel from the back of a Ford Explorer that appears to be parked in front of the Graceland mansion in Whitehaven.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 11, 2018)

Welp, my modern day slavery stance still stands because THIS is becoming common
https://www.npr.org/2018/06/07/617911813/s-c-man-pleads-guilty-to-enslaving-mentally-disabled-man

I got questions about Hawaiian Sophie putting her black grandbabies in dog carriers tho.   Are they her bio grandkids or steps cuz something is real wrong here.


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Jun 11, 2018)

I have no articulate way to express my horror and disgust, only strings of expletives. So I’ll just leave.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jun 11, 2018)

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Where do you see the next door neighbors comments?




https://www.fox13memphis.com/top-st...f-pet-kennels-in-suv-woman-arrested/766899281


----------



## DST1913 (Jun 11, 2018)

There were other people in the car including a black woman that you can see on camera getting out at the same time the kids are getting out the kennel. The kids looked clean (clean clothes/girls hair was neatly braided) so this baffles me. Also with more than one adult in the car why werent the others questioned or charged with anything. I know people like to scream racism but nah looks like their own black mama was in the car. Just stupidity, but they need to check the home situation out.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jun 11, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> *Whenever I post even hinting about slavery making a comeback in the U.S. people look at my posts like  *but every month it's more and more stories about white folks keeping black kids and black mentally challenged adults in all kinds of questionable living situations.  You really think the kind of person keeping kids in a dog carrier in a SUV full of seats is above using adopted or trafficked kids for free labor or pimping them?  Ole girl unloaded them kids out of a dog carrier in public at that.   Just because they don't have them out in a field doesn't mean it's not slavery.
> 
> It is not a coincidence that all of these blessings that people keep giving birth to end that up in the system are being snatched up more and more by white folks.   We can say they shouldn't be allowed to take them how many black folks are running forward to take the black needy into their own homes?
> 
> Expect to see a whole lot more of these stories in the age of Trump.



I get that treatment too. First of all we are still in Jim Crow, its just that the jobs fooled us. They don't care about our jobs and cars. They have wealth. I saw a statistic that said that poor black people outnumber poor whites. How? When we are 14% of the population?

Its easy to enslave poor folks- or at least get some form of sharecropping arrangement. Work of your supper-when you starve the community,


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 11, 2018)

DST1913 said:


> There were other people in the car including a black woman that you can see on camera getting out at the same time the kids are getting out the kennel. The kids looked clean (clean clothes/girls hair was neatly braided) so this baffles me. Also with more than one adult in the car why werent the others questioned or charged with anything. I know people like to scream racism but nah looks like their own black mama was in the car. Just stupidity, but they need to check the home situation out.



My thoughts exactly. She has access to those kids given she's the grandma but the parents have to know her ways and should be questioned right along with her.


----------



## jdvzmommy (Jun 11, 2018)

If my mom seriously suggested putting my kids in a dog kennel because they won’t fit in her 3 row SUV, my first thought would be, “Oh man, time to start looking for a home/an assisted living community. Mommy lost her damn mind.”


----------



## Farida (Jun 11, 2018)

May the Lord God have mercy on us.


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2018)

Well, since she's  the driver and the  crime occurred in her car.... 

I hope that black woman wasn't the neighbor  lol



DST1913 said:


> There were other people in the car including a black woman that you can see on camera getting out at the same time the kids are getting out the kennel. The kids looked clean (clean clothes/girls hair was neatly braided) so this baffles me. Also with more than one adult in the car why werent the others questioned or charged with anything. I know people like to scream racism but nah looks like their own black mama was in the car. Just stupidity, but they need to check the home situation out.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 16, 2018)

What on earth? Err.....What? . 

So was somebody following her to record this timely video? 

I'm flabbergasted at such horrible inhumane treatment of human beings .  What is wrong with the world today?


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 28, 2018)

Anything I post on this is going to get me banned...  so I'm just going to mosey on out!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 28, 2019)

Whenever I search for something and come across a thread with no update, I figure the least I can do is post how things ended. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Memphis grandmother pleads guilty in case involving children placed in pet kennels
*
The grandmother who made international news after a video surfaced that showed her releasing her grandchildren from pet kennels, pleaded guilty last week to a lesser charge of violation of child restraint and was sentenced to a day in jail.

Leimome Cheeks served a day in jail after her arrest and was credited for time served on the charge, which is a Class C misdemeanor, said her attorney Marty McAffee.

Cheeks was charged with two counts of child endangerment after a bystander recorded her letting her grandchildren out of pet kennels in the back of her SUV at Graceland in June.

Cheeks, 63, told officers there was no room inside the SUV for the children, that she'd driving Downtown and from Whitehaven to Collierville, a nearly 25-mile trip. She said she checked on the children and that they were later allowed to ride inside.

The case was investigate by the Tennessee Department of Children Services and the Shelby County District Attorney General's office.

"I learned through that investigation that those kids asked to ride back there and they were just having fun," McAffee said.

He did not know if she had been cleared by DCS to take care of the children again.
https://www.commercialappeal.com/st...-guilty-children-pet-kennels-case/1508996002/


----------



## Ivonnovi (Mar 28, 2019)

Only A.Day.In.Jail?     with credit for time served.....    SMDH


----------



## firecracker (Mar 29, 2019)

WTH? Even if the kids wanted to be in those kennels no adult in their right mind would or should agree.  The mother and grandmother should be ordered to attend counseling and parenting classes.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Mar 31, 2019)

This one cannot be real. Do the children attend school?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## kimpaur (Mar 31, 2019)

firecracker said:


> WTH? Even if the kids wanted to be in those kennels no adult in their right mind would or should agree.  The mother and grandmother should be ordered to attend counseling and parenting classes.



While this whole thing is absolutely reprehensible, it makes me feel a bit better that this woman is stupid rather than an evil racist.


----------

